

Ask HN: Why should I use Mac to develop Rails apps? - dpaluy

I always have a question, why should I use Mac to develop my Rails apps. I used Macbook Pro for several years. Than I move to Ubuntu. I don't see much difference.<p>What do you think?
======
pixeloution
There's no reason; its a personal choice.

I use a Mac for development because its closer to our production environment
then a PC would be, and because, for me personally, using *nix on the desktop
is painful.

If you prefer to work on Ubuntu, then more power to you. If it didn't bother
me, I'd do the same as it would be even closer dev <-> production.

------
dpaluy
Develop on Mac, deploy on Linux and have 99% of your users on Windows ? As if
not enough things can go wrong already :)

